# Mini Mazzer doser vs. Super Jolly



## painty

Has anyone got any info or experience on the relative grind quality from these two, please? They both rotate at the same speed, so the only difference is the burr diameters - 58 mm compared with 64 mm - does that make any noticeable difference?


----------



## coffeechap

Sj quality is better, it grinds much faster a pond more consistent due on the bigger burrs, mini has much more user freindly footprint though.


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Mazzer Mini E has 64mm burrs, does that make a difference?

Paul


----------



## coffeechap

The burrs on the mini e are different t the sj, mazzer had to develop a burr with slightly less resistance to compensate for the minis lack of power compared to the sj.


----------



## rodabod

I seem to recall that some Mini-E users have fitted the more aggressive SJ burrs on the presumption that the motors won't mind the extra load for infrequent home use. I'd guess that the designers probably know what they are doing when they make them though.


----------



## painty

Thanks for the info, useful to know.







These SJs going for


----------



## garydyke1

SJ is definately faster than mini-e in standard configuration


----------



## shrink

mini and mini-e can both be fitted with the SJ burrs. On the basic mini, you need to fit the SJ burr carrier to make it work. On the mini-E you just swap the burrs.

Most reports suggest that under home conditions, the mini copes just fine with the SJ burrs. The rotational speed is the same, and so will grind speed. The only small risk is that a hard to grind bean comes along and the motor lacks the torque to cope. But I've seen almost NO reports of such a thing happening.

The only other problem with the mini, is that the path between burr chamber and doser is almost completely horizontal and traps more grinds. On the SJ the little chute between burrs and doser is angled downwards and as such presents an easier path for the grinds.


----------



## painty

shrink said:


> Most reports suggest that under home conditions, the mini copes just fine with the SJ burrs. The rotational speed is the same, and so will grind speed.


It seems likely that a 250 W motor will run slower than a 350 W when faced with the same workload, so I'd think garydyke1's statement holds water. The mini will also then run hotter too, though perhaps that's not an issue in the home duty cycle...


----------



## dwalsh1

If you have a choice of the mini or sj then why would you buy a mini and put sj burrs in it? Just buy the sj. My 2 pennies worth.


----------



## aphelion

dwalsh1 said:


> If you have a choice of the mini or sj then why would you buy a mini and put sj burrs in it? Just buy the sj. My 2 pennies worth.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## painty

dwalsh1 said:


> If you have a choice of the mini or sj then why would you buy a mini and put sj burrs in it? Just buy the sj. My 2 pennies worth.


I guess it might be something to consider for someone who already owns a manual Mini, or who wants the smaller size?


----------



## shrink

Yes. Size!!! The mini is far more domestically acceptable than a super jolly


----------



## Walter Sobchak

shrink said:


> Yes. Size!!! The mini is far more domestically acceptable than a super jolly


Any pictures of them side by side? I was planning to upgrade my MC2 to a SJ in the near future.


----------



## dwalsh1

The statement was directed at the OP in case he was gonna buy a mini and mod it, but I'd sooner take a cabinet off the wall to cater for the sj rather that buy the mini but that's me







.



dwalsh1 said:


> If you have a choice of the mini or sj then why would you buy a mini and put sj burrs in it? Just buy the sj. My 2 pennies worth.


----------



## mike 100

Walter Sobchak said:


> Any pictures of them side by side? I was planning to upgrade my MC2 to a SJ in the near future.


Have a look at Gail & Kat's video http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com they review the mazzers and have them side by side for comparison


----------



## coffeechap

Walter Sobchak said:


> Any pictures of them side by side? I was planning to upgrade my MC2 to a SJ in the near future.


Bottom of page one here has them side by side

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9294-Mazzer-mini-polished-aluminium-and-rancilio-silvia


----------



## garydyke1

It's only the hopper which makes an SJ tall


----------



## coffeechap

Totally agree make or mod a hopper or get a micro hopper and get a commercial


----------



## gman147

Hoppers are pointless in home environment in my opinion.


----------



## rodabod




----------



## painty

What's a Lux when it's at home?


----------



## bignorry

Here is a picture of my SJ with a coffeechap hopper and my lid.Hope it shows that its not a monster in the kitchen.


----------



## coffeechap

And it looks so perdy


----------



## gman147

Went to B&Q today to buy a M5 hex bolt but they only did M6 size. Whats that adjustment handle your using there? I hear the original ones snap often?


----------



## coffeechap

I sell those for a fiver Poona and they are much better than the mazzer original, a couple of the forum members have them.


----------



## painty

painty said:


> What's a Lux when it's at home?


Good question - it's a 250-watt grinder with 61 mm burrs.


----------



## 4085

How does the SJ rate versus the Mythos Dave?


----------



## coffeechap

Not really a fair comparison, the mythos has bigger burrs, motor and footprint. And costs four times as much. Is it four times the grinder of the sj, no but the mythos is a stinking grinder the match of a lot of the big conicals. However the sj is a much better grinder than the mini, with or without bigger burrs period.


----------



## 4085

So why do so many coffee purveyors use them then? If I was selling coffee, I would want the best for my customers, not just the average


----------



## coffeechap

Shops use them because they are safe and reliable and as has been said so many times on here are the "apparent" industry standard. I do wish that independents would truly invest on serious grinder hardware, I get a lot of people buying for start up coffee shops and the only grinder they even consider is a Mazzer, now I could understand this if the royal was the option they went for but it is always the Mazzer sj (sigh). Where I think the Mazzer does excel is for the enthusiast as it is so easy to adjust and dial in, but the royal is in a different league as are other big burr grinders.


----------



## shrink

bignorry said:


> Here is a picture of my SJ with a coffeechap hopper and my lid.Hope it shows that its not a monster in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 2421


OI... its a "shrink" hopper







lol... he got the idea from me


----------



## coffeechap

shrink said:


> OI... its a "shrink" hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... he got the idea from me


Actually the hopper was my idea I believe you came up with a dosing ring, so oi yourself cheeky:act-up:


----------



## gman147

I'll give you a fiver for one mate if even for all the help you have given me the past few weeks


----------



## bignorry

At least I can lay claim to the chrome lid idea ,[even if it is slightly oversized ]


----------



## rodabod

painty said:


> Has anyone got any info or experience on the relative grind quality from these two, please? They both rotate at the same speed, so the only difference is the burr diameters - 58 mm compared with 64 mm - does that make any noticeable difference?


I have both grinders (a Mini Manual, and a Super Jolly). In my opinion, they both make very good ground coffee, and I can't really fault them on that. The Super Jolly is possibly slightly less clumpy, but I have no issue with clumps.

What you really need is a go at using them. I prefer the Mini slightly as it's smaller (there's no arguing that, hopper or no hopper), and is quicker to clear all the grounds out the chute because the motor stops more quickly, and the chute is shorter and easier to brush.

I've owned other grinders, and I think the second hand prices are generally fair to be honest.


----------



## shrink

an interesting view on the mini there.. thanks for that.

Oddly its one i'm still drawn to. as a combination of looks, build, reliability and quality are hard to ignore. The idea would be to eventually upgrade the burrs to SJ burrs.

The question is, mini-E or standard mini and use the doser?

I'm still disappointed that no home grinder is really a great all round solution. The vario is the closest I've used, functionaly and taste wise it produces excellent results, but longevity and reliability are concerns. Anyone who's ever driven an old car or owned a turntable knows... belt driven things need new belts eventually!


----------



## garydyke1

shrink said:


> an interesting view on the mini there.. thanks for that.
> 
> Oddly its one i'm still drawn to. as a combination of looks, build, reliability and quality are hard to ignore. The idea would be to eventually upgrade the burrs to SJ burrs.
> 
> The question is,* mini-E *or standard mini and use the doser?
> 
> I'm still disappointed that no home grinder is really a great all round solution. The vario is the closest I've used, functionaly and taste wise it produces excellent results, but longevity and reliability are concerns. Anyone who's ever driven an old car or owned a turntable knows... belt driven things need new belts eventually!


*No! Dont do it *


----------



## shrink

can't be any worse than the giant lumps of coffee flavoured coal lumps that come our a Eureka Mignon?









might just give this all up and go to a nespresso machine









it'd be cheaper!


----------



## coffeechap

shrink said:


> can't be any worse than the giant lumps of coffee flavoured coal lumps that come our a Eureka Mignon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might just give this all up and go to a nespresso machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd be cheaper!


Yes you would be cheaper


----------



## rodabod

Well, the Mini Manual serves me well. I have Velcro felt on one of the doser blades, so it sweeps clean. It's easy to brush the chute, etc. too. The manual switch is good for pulsing to clear out the grounds too.

I give it a mark down (as I do also for the Super Jolly) for the doser which fires the coffee down at a slight angle (to your left). This can be rectified with a paper insert. Someone made a template for one online.


----------



## shrink

coffeechap said:


> Yes you would be cheaper


dammit... missed out a "T"

which incidentally, is also cheaper to do well than coffee


----------



## painty

Useful info, thanks rodabod. It'll be interesting to see how that new Mazzer Lux will fare as a home grinder. Same motor as a Mini but with in-between burr size of 61 mm in a slightly larger body. Might just be perfick...


----------



## lookseehear

rodabod said:


> Well, the Mini Manual serves me well. I have Velcro felt on one of the doser blades, so it sweeps clean. It's easy to brush the chute, etc. too. The manual switch is good for pulsing to clear out the grounds too.
> 
> I give it a mark down (as I do also for the Super Jolly) for the doser which fires the coffee down at a slight angle (to your left). This can be rectified with a paper insert. Someone made a template for one online.


I've been meaning to post about this again for a while. I've done what this guy did with his Major doser by moulding a chute from two part epoxy to fit inside the bottom. It wasn't too difficult to do and in my case it is removable. I'll try to remember to post a few pics of mine later on.

It's definitely the best semi-permanent doser chute mod I've seen and as an added bonus it doesn't stick out from the bottom of the doser so you retain as much room as you had before (if the paper chutes are too big they can interfere with the grounds in the pf).

I can post some more details if anyone's interested in making one.


----------

